# Discharge printing on Comfort Color shirts



## vjsinc (Feb 6, 2008)

We've never done a ton of discharge, but have great luck with
the major brands of 100% cotton tees, except Comfort Color
I've tried 4% to 10% mixtures, but can't get this brand
anywhere close to what other shirts look. What am I not doing.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

What color shirts, are the tags the same color of the shirts?


----------



## vjsinc (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Brian you're right these are the washed version with the tag the same color,we tried crimson, navy,graphite, caribe blue, black and a real lite blue I don't remember the name of, just to make sure we printed several gilDan and district threads and they did great. ??


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

It's the type of dye, can't remember the name but it's hit or miss on those, sometimes a discharge base and WB will work. The ones with natural color tags discharge well.


----------

